# Logo 0BA8 - Analogeingang



## guhi (2 März 2018)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Analogeingang auf der Logo belegen. Nur, irgendwie funktioniert das nicht.

Logo Typ 12/24 0BA8

Dazu habe ich eine Skizze gemacht und hier beigefügt.

Wo habe ich den Fehler gemacht?




Danke im voraus.

Gunter


----------



## UNI (2 März 2018)

Hallo guhi,

wo hast du den Analogeingang bei dir an die Logo ranverdrahtet? An I1 oder I7?
Sind die analogen Eingänge aktiviert?
Ich habe mal aus der Doku der Logo das Anschlussbeispiel für einen Analogen Eingang beigelegt.

Gruß
UNI


----------



## Biffi (3 März 2018)

Hallo guhi,

Bei der Logo ist immer zu beachten, dass
AI1= I7
AI2= I8
AI3= I1
AI4= I2
Ist und man muss wie UNI geschrieben hat darauf achten, dass die Analogeingänge auch aktiviert worden sind.

Es ist auch möglich einen Sensor z.B. mit 4-20 mA einzulesen, indem man den Ausgang des Sensors z.B. auf AI1 anschließt und parallel von AI1 einen 500ohm Widerstand zu Masse klemmt.

Gruß Biffi


----------



## guhi (3 März 2018)

Hallo Biffi, Danke für Deine Antwort.

Das ist mir bekannt gewesen. Deshalb habe ich die eine Verbindung gestrichelt dargestellt.

In welchem Menü muss ich die Eingänge aktivieren?

LG Gunter


----------



## GUNSAMS (3 März 2018)

Standardmäßig sind bei der 0BA8 AI und AI2 aktiviert. Willst alle 4 AI im Basismodul aktivieren, geht dass in der Software und anschließend die Datei übertragen oder direkt an der Logo über das Menü.
Über die Software:
Datei > Eigenschaften > Offline-Einstellungen > I/O-Einstellungen. Dort kannst du angeben, ob du 0, 2 oder 4 AI auf dem Basismodul aktivieren willst. Anschließend die Einstellungen in die Logo übertragen.
Über das Logo-Menü:
Wenn Meldetexte aktiv sind: Cursor runter solange, bis Datum und Uhrzeit angezeigt werden.
ESC drücken, Logo stoppen, wenn in RUN, Menüpunkt "Setup" anwählen und OK drücken.
Menüpunkt "AI Anzahl BM" anwählen und OK drücken.
Anzahl 0, 2 oder 4 auswählen und OK drücken.
ESC drücken Menüpunkt "Starten" anwählen und Logo wieder starten.


----------



## guhi (4 März 2018)

Hallo GUNSAMS,

Danke für Deine Beschreibung. Das sind die Einstellungen die ich schon probiert hatte, aber leider keinen Erfolg damit hatte.

-


----------



## guhi (4 März 2018)

Sorry, habe den letzen Beitrag aus versehen abgesendet.

- den Ausgang (0-10VDC) des Sensors, habe ich auf den Eingang 7 gelegt
- Im Funktionsplan, habe ich den AI1 ausgewählt und dazu folgende Einstellungen ausgewählt
  - 2 AI aktivieren
- die Einstellungen habe ich zur Logo gesendet (es wurde kein Fehler angezeigt)
- Logo neu gestartet, nach der Übertragung

- bei der Simulation wird nur "0" angezeigt
- der gemessene Wert beträgt 5VDC


----------



## GUNSAMS (4 März 2018)

Bei der Simulation kann dir auch kein realer Wert angezeigt werden, dafür bist du in der Simulation. Du musst in den Online-Test schalten (siehe Anhang). Dann siehst du den realen Wert. Bei genau 5 VDC muss dir dort 500 angezeigt werden.


----------



## guhi (5 März 2018)

Hallo GUNSAMS,

alles klar und super peinlich. Diese Funktion kannte ich noch nicht.

Das war es.

Danke für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## GUNSAMS (5 März 2018)

guhi schrieb:


> Hallo GUNSAMS,
> 
> alles klar und super peinlich. Diese Funktion kannte ich noch nicht.



Das muss dir nicht peinlich sein. Peinlich müsste es dir z.B. sein, wenn ich es dir letzte Woche schon mal erklärt hätte....


----------



## guhi (5 März 2018)

Ist es aber.

Ich hatte vermutet, dass in der Simulation die Werte eingelesen und man diese dann übersteuern kann.

Also, nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## GUNSAMS (5 März 2018)

Nein, in der Simulation spielt dein PC/Laptop die LOGO!. Und auch hier kannst du Werte vorgeben und, um Verknüpfungen zu testen.

Z.B. Analogeingang: Fährst du mit dem Cursor der Maus über den Block Analogeingang, wird dir ein Schieberegler eingeblendet, mit welchem du einen sich ändernden Wert des Analogeingangs simulieren kannst. Und unten, wo dir beim Online beobachten einen Zahlenfeld des Analogeingangs eingeblendet, ist dies Feld auch in der Simulation. Dort kannst du den Wert im Zahlenfeld direkt ändern oder mit dem Pfeiltasten Rauf/Runter rechts daneben den Wert ändern.


----------



## Mondeokutscher (1 August 2018)

Hallo bin neu hier und möchte mal hier gleich andocken,
habe eine 1FB00-0BA8 und Modul 1MA00-0BA02 + ext. Netzteil
nun wollte ich die am M2 und U2 angeschlossene Schaltung am Erweiterungs-Modul mit NTC und R (also Spannungsteiler) irgendwo in time sichtbar machen um die Werte des NTC zu sehen.
Leider ist der Teil unten im Logo!Comfort grau hinterlegt beim Online Test wo ich eventuell was sehen könnte
was mache ich falsch?

Einstellungen -> 2 AI aktiv
Analaogeingeng den ich auswerte AI4

in der Simulation läuft das Programm schon


----------



## GUNSAMS (2 August 2018)

Ich nehme mal an, dass du die Anzeige wie im angehangenem Screenshot meinst.
Das ist ausgegraut, weil du im Online-Beobachtung bist. Die dort aufgeführten Elemente sind nur dann nicht ausgegraut, wenn du im Simulationsmodus bist uns die Elemente bedienen willst. Jetzt dienen sie nur zur Anzeige.


----------



## Mondeokutscher (2 August 2018)

Ahh also sollte ich dort den aktuellen Wert sehen?
ich dachte es gibt so ein Fenster, wo man die Ein und Ausgänge direkt mit Pegel sieht
aber das ist ja eigentlich das gleiche....
Danke für den Tipp


----------

